# Scooter Scam?



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am going to treat myself to a vintage scooter becuase I am jealous of Roy's.

I've been scanning the scooter sites and Ebay for months, I'm in no rush, I'll know "the one" when I see it. Last week "the one" appeared on Ebay, the scoot was exactly what am looking for. Trouble is the guy has zero feedback, it's 200 miles away and.......................it was too cheap.







I thought maybe it was a hacked together but cosmetically beautiful Vietnam jobbie but the seller said no, it was restored in Italy and the new PX engine installed in the UK. Fine, but it was still too cheap.

Scooter

I decided to miss out, it just didn't feel right. I've just got this email from the seller. What do you think is going on? The grammer is weird, "out of town"?, like a foreigner speaking English, (unless it's Jason).



I have to tell you that I'm currently out of town with some major business problems so pick up isn't an option. Sorry about that... Hope you will understand... But, you can still buy the 1969 VESPA SPRINT... The selling price will be 1100 pounds... For this price I will include free delivery of the 1969 VESPA SPRINT anywhere in UK. You will also have access to a refund policy on this transaction. However, before any delivery can be done we have to start the transaction on ebay so we can be both protected.

In order to start the transaction on the eBay system I need to receive some details from you:

- your full name and address (for your invoice + delivery purposes)...

As soon as the above details will be provided I'll start the official transaction on eBay and they will notify you about this. You'll also receive important guidelines + instructions from them ( please go through them exactly ).

Will wait to hear from you. Thank you for your interest...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stay clear of it Mark, buy this one instead :

Full Tax and new Mot just serviced, lots of new parts.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Naaaa....Walk away, or tell him you will wait till he gets back from his 'business'...If hes on the level, he will wait.....You would wouldnt you? Any of us would...

Sounds a bit spurious....







2000 other people thought so too....

I blame my Yorkshire birth for my crap diction....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That sounds more dodgey than jason's grammer.

I'd steer clear if I were you.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> That sounds more dodgey than jason's grammer.
> 
> I'd steer clear if I were you.










:wanker:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rondeco said:


> p.s. Lambrettas' are better anyway


Agree Ron, I would not sell my Lammy.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Run is all I can say









BTW Who the hell is *THEM*


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

My parents had a few lambrettas in the 60s. Even went from London to Wexford (Ireland) on one for hols.

I have their 'Vagabonds Club' badge-bar badge around here somewhere.

They're still nostalgic about them.

I think they're a bit mental. But I'm generalising









Sorry Mark, nothing to do with your post, I know. I wouldn't trust an email like that either.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Walk away Mark. The writing is exactly the same as the hundreds of emails I've seen where people were ripped-off.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Roy said:


> Stay clear of it Mark, buy this one instead :
> 
> Full Tax and new Mot just serviced, lots of new parts.


Roy, wasn't your Lammy blue before? I am going to have to stop drinking again if it's always been green. I don't mean the pic above but the pea green Lammy pic.

Hmm, your scoot is nice but I have a full bike license so was looking for a new 200 or a vintage but feel free to Pm details and perhaps a price whilst considering the phone you sold me and the pics and the text messages that were still on it.









I have replied to the seller offering to meet him.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rondeco said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Agree Ron, I would not sell my Lammy.
> ...


You ride that Roy?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Mark do you want a project or a completely done one? I know a few people, who are into them.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Roy, wasn't your Lammy blue before? I am going to have to stop drinking again if it's always been green. I don't mean the pic above but the pea green Lammy pic.


It has always been turquoise Mark, the picture is from my phone so not as good as it could be.



Mrcrowley said:


> You ride that Roy?


Yes why ?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

strange_too said:


> Mark do you want a project or a completely done one? I know a few people, who are into them.


Depends how far the project has been completed..........







Bodywork, paint and putting things back together are fine but engine /mechanical work is a no no, I am not clever enough and am pushed for time.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Roy, wasn't your Lammy blue before? I am going to have to stop drinking again if it's always been green. I don't mean the pic above but the pea green Lammy pic.
> ...


Oh no reason









Just can't imagine you riding it - even though I don't know what you look like, even if you fell over me in the street. That is of course, unless you are getting off a green Lambretta at the time


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> *That sounds more dodgey than jason's grammer*.
> 
> I'd steer clear if I were you.


It's even more dodgy than his driving!!!!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

MarkF said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > Mark do you want a project or a completely done one? I know a few people, who are into them.
> ...


OK, I'll ask around and see what's out there.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

He does not want to meet me in person.







I offered to bring cash too.

*I have to tell you that I'm currently out of town with some major business problems so pick up isn't an option. Sorry about that... Hope you will understand... That is why I'm offering free delivery and a refund policy... If you think we can do a deal, please email me back with your full name and address so I can start the transaction on ebay. Will wait your email.*

Thank you.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

MarkF said:


> He does not want to meet me in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scam


----------

